# little different install than you're used to....



## TXST8tj (Nov 8, 2006)

because i'm bored at work....

if you're not familiar, we have a couple rivers in new braunfels that people float all summer. on top of heavily drinking, we are always trying to make it more fun. cooler radios have been popping up the last couple of years. some get down right nuts. i made one a few years ago and used it twice. it worked well other than the 15 year old ice chest not holding up. 
boredom and left over old stereo equipment in the garage is always a great combo. i made this last spring as round two of the cooler radio:


starts with some pioneer 6.5s, pioneer h/u, sony 6x9s speakers, coleman chest, and walmart lawn tractor battery.











and that evolves into this











somehow never took a pic of the cd player and battery mounted inside. basically, the battery is on the bottom and a 'false floor' was made at the top where the h/u and cd case thing is mounted to.


----------



## drocpsu (May 3, 2005)

do you float the the cooler in the water with you? or keep it on the edge or something? 
batteries + electronics + water <> a lot of fun 

...or maybe it does!


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm going to build a little something to stuff ont he back of my quad, Kinda like that!

What's the mulch for? 

Chad


----------



## TXST8tj (Nov 8, 2006)

drocpsu said:


> do you float the the cooler in the water with you? or keep it on the edge or something?
> batteries + electronics + water <> a lot of fun
> 
> ...or maybe it does!


the cooler goes inside a tube that has a hard bottom to it. the sony speakers are crap, yes, but they are somewhat water resistant, so water splashing them does not hurt them much. not that i'd really care much if it did.


----------



## mvw2 (Oct 2, 2005)

Good fun!  

I kinda wish I was tubing with you. ...there's sort of snow on the ground where I'm at. :blush:


----------



## dBassHz (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice floating stereo you got there. I built one myself 2 years ago when I floated down the river. It consisted of a Jensen marine package and 2 6 volt batteries. I'm considering making a new system with Babb waterproof speakers and a 8 or 10 inch woofer in a transmission line or bandpass enclosure (water damage prevention). My last system died after the speakers got wet.


----------



## 02bluesuperroo (Oct 31, 2006)

Cool, now you're white trash only with money.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Cool, now you're white trash only with money.


----------



## OldOneEye (Jun 16, 2005)

Had to write about this bad boy in the cardomain blog:

http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/2006/11/you_got_to_have.html

http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/

Juan


----------



## TXST8tj (Nov 8, 2006)

02bluesuperroo said:


> Cool, now you're white trash only with money.


yeah, not picking up on the white trash deal.


----------



## TXST8tj (Nov 8, 2006)

OldOneEye said:


> Had to write about this bad boy in the cardomain blog:
> 
> http://blog.cardomain.com/blog/2006/11/you_got_to_have.html
> 
> ...



haha..too funny. thanks for putting that up there. never thought to before.


----------

